# Our new (slightly odd) car



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

It was new car time and this time round we decided to go for something a bit out of the ordinary and so ordered a Citroen C4 Cactus, here it is before the plates went on:










I have to say we're both absolutely loving it! I had heard bad things about the 'auto box and to be fair it is sloooow at times but it really encourages and rewards smooth, relaxed driving. The seats are very very comfortable, the interior is a really nice place to be and it drives pretty well too for such a relaxing car. The looks definitely aren't to everyone's tastes but we both really like the looks! It still turns heads driving down the high street! :thumb:

If anyone is after something quirky for a daily driver they are well worth a look.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I like them, quirky but practical just like Citroens of old


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

It's certainly practical, I'll give it that. The airbumps are a great idea and putting the windscreen washer jets in the wipers means you don't get a filthy windscreen every time you need to wash it (although I dread to think how much they cost to replace when they get a bit old)


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice choice, I'd have one, although not in white...sorry


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Love these things! Seems the perfect car for life in the modern world. Go to the supermarket, park next to someone (for the first time in years I bet!) and you don't have to worry about dings, scratches, etc. Not too big for manoeverability, decent mpg and not fast = more relaxing. Suprised someone didn't think of it earlier!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Did you go for the bench seats ?


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Odd one that i dont usualy like these type car at all. But i like the look of that :thumb: its just so different and quirkey. Whats the interior like ?


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Floor mats on the outside of the doors, not for me but they seem very popular.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

It's a bit Marmite, but I like it. :thumb:

Let's see some interior shots.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I've always looked and thought 'who the **** would buy one of them'

You've answered my question :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I love those. Health to enjoy. 

Cooks


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Dont these have huge rubber bump strips on the doors and bumpers? if so then Im jealous because gone are the days of car park dings!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Bigoggy said:


> Odd one that i dont usualy like these type car at all. But i like the look of that :thumb: its just so different and quirkey. Whats the interior like ?





slim_boy_fat said:


> It's a bit Marmite, but I like it. :thumb:
> 
> Let's see some interior shots.


The interior is a very nice place to be, almost everything is done via the touch screen in the center which must use magic as it's still visible in direct sunlight. I don't have any photos of the inside of ours but it's the same spec as this (including the front bench seats as it's an auto) :



















We went for the highest spec model so got sat nav and the 6 speaker sound system with 8gb HDD for storing music on. :thumb:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

What are the huge things on the doors ?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Clancy said:


> What are the huge things on the doors ?


They are huge protective plastic bump strips 

This is one car it'd be difficult to ding.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Clancy said:


> What are the huge things on the doors ?


As Starbuck said they are protective 'Airbumps' to help prevent car park dings. They are pretty tough:

http://www.carscoops.com/2014/10/proving-utility-of-citroen-c4-cactus.html


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Just got back from spending the week in Barcelona today. These things are everywhere. Proberbly the most popular new car I saw while wondering around the city!

Sutty


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Starbuck88 said:


> They are huge protective plastic bump strips
> 
> This is one car it'd be difficult to ding.


They had a demo in our shopping centre and the salesman kept kicking them whilst showing people. I though they were odd battery chargers through contact or something lol


----------



## 32-BOY (Mar 7, 2012)

Clancy said:


> They had a demo in our shopping centre and the salesman kept kicking them whilst showing people. I though they were odd battery chargers through contact or something lol


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Multipla ?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

It's nowhere near as practical as a Multipla 
I've covered 150 miles in it now and it still feels great to drive. Sure it's slow and the gearbox is like moving through treacle but it feels almost soothing to drive it. I can't quite put my finger on why but every drive feels special. I actually ended up in traffic in it earlier and didn't mind one bit and then there's the airbumps which have completely eradicated any worry about parking spots and dings in the doors. Getting 43mpg doing town driving helps, too.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thread resuscitation....

Interested in one of these for my wife so wondering if you still have it and what your thoughts are after a year? We'd want manual petrol though, but still....

Cheers.


----------

